# Riser Construction



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am starting my riser this weekend and I think I've read every possible article I could find to prep for construction. All my calculations are good with regard to height and size, I am floating the riser the auralex spacer things (forgot what they're called), filling the riser with insulation up to 85% full, and cutting 4" holes across the front for absorption. What am I missing? Any important aspects of building the riser that any of you figured out that helped. I want as quality of a tactile response as I can get, very sturdy, and simple at the same time. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

seems like you got it covered off the top of my head


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You have to cut holes in the decking (top, rear of eack section), If your not worried about traffic, you can just carpet over the openings. Otherwise, some AC vents work great.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

And randomization of hole size is better for various absorption properties. Also, holes within each cavity (in the "joists") for cross absorption is good too. I've framed my riser and will be cutting the holes and installing the insulation this weekend.


----------

